# Started this morning , but not now...?



## clbarrett (Jan 17, 2010)

94 pickup xe 4x4. I think the battery is good .. I've got power to instruments but when I turn the key to ignition position there is a loud click(in the engine compartment) and then no power at all, mabye a relay?? Any ideas from anyone, thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If by "no power at all" you mean no power to anything, I would suspect either a bad battery or loose and/or corroded battery cable connections or cables.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i like bad ground. it sounds like a loose cable or bad cable thats losing connection when the inital load is applied to it.


----------



## clbarrett (Jan 17, 2010)

corroded connectors, changed em, starts fine now thanks


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I've been there. Check out my corroded terminal.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A little preventative maintenance will help prevent this. An occassional cleaning of the cable ends with some baking soda and water, anti-corrosive discs under the cable clamps and a coating of anti-corrosive spray or grease goes a long way. Also, periodic testing of your battery and charging system and replacing a battery when it begins to leak.


----------

